# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 31 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد 31 يناير 2021م

الصدي

المريخ يجدد تعاقده مع صلاح نمر وحمزة داؤد ومصاعب تواجه التعاقد مع الجامايكي.
دعم ملياري من القنصل حازم لتراك استاد المريخ.
مصعب كردمان والصيني يغادران خلال ساعات للعلاج بالقاهرة.
توقعات بصدام شرس بين شداد وتجمع الاتحادات المحلية وخلاف حاد حول الأجندة.
تجمع الاتحادات المحلية يطالب بمحاسبة ابوجبل.
نائب رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين : لم نصدر اي عقوبة بحق ثلاثي المريخ والقرار بيد الانضباط.
لجنة المسابقات تجتمع خلال ساعات... والمنتخب الأول يكسب الأولمبي 3/2 والجزولي وطبنجة يتبادلان التسجيل.
د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... لجنة الانضباط في فتيل.

الاحمر الوهاج 

المريخ يجدد لنمر وحمزة... واليوم بكري وتيري.
الاحمر في انتظار مطابقة بيانات الثلاثي.... محور نيجيري بترشيح من النابي.
وقفة احتجاجية لجماهير المريخ اليوم.
المريخ يعاود التدريبات استعدادا لأهلي شندي. 
تفاصيل جديدة بشأن خطوات التجديد مع الرباعي.
مدرب الأهلي المصري مباراة الدحيل اختبار رائع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق.. ينفرد بالتفاصيل الكاملة لوضعية أجانب المريخ الجدد

  تحصل #سبورتاق على التفاصيل الكاملة لتعاقدات المريخ مع اللاعبين الأجانب  إبان فترة الانتقالات الاستثنائية الحالية بعد موافقة إتحاد الكرة على رفع  عدد اللاعبين الأجانب بأندية القمة إلى خمسة لاعبين.

 اذ كان النيجيري "توني ايدجوماريجي" (جناح أيسر) أول لاعب يكمل نادي  المريخ إجراءاته ويصبح مؤهلا للإضافة للكشف الإفريقي بعد أن وصلت شهادة  نقله الدولية من الإتحاد المغربي لكرة القدم.

 ثم أضاف المريخ بيانات اللاعب الكاميروني "باسكال ايبوسي" (متوسط دفاع)  ووصلت بطاقة النقل الدولية للاعب عصر اليوم ليصبح ثاني لاعب مؤهل للإضافة  للكشف الإفريقي.

 ومساء أمس، أدخل المريخ بيانات المهاجم الجامايكي "دارين ماتوكس" غير أن  طلب شهادة النقل الدولية من جانب الإتحاد السوداني لم يتم تأكيده من  "الفيفا" ليصل للإتحاد الأمريكي وهو ذات الأمر الذي ينطبق على نجم المنتخب  الأوغندي للمحليين "سعيدي كويتي" (متوسط ميدان هجومي) الذي تم إدخال  بياناته في السيستم اليوم.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن أي عملية إنتقال تتم في هذه الفترة تتطلب  موافقة الفيفا كونها تتم بصورة "استثنائية" وليس في فترة التسجيلات  المعتمدة التي تكتمل فيها العمليات بشكل تلقائي.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن إدخال بيانات الجامايكي مساء أمس وبعد نهاية  دوام العمل الرسمي بالنسبة لموظفي الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ومن ثم دخول  عطلة نهاية الأسبوع "السبت والأحد" يضع إكتمال تعاقد الثنائي داروين وسعيدي  بوصول شهادتي نقلهما الدولية قبل إغلاق باب الإضافة للكشف الإفريقي بنهاية  يوم غد الأحد على المحك.

 وكان المريخ أدخل بيانات الرباعي المذكور ليصل بلاعبيه الأجانب إلى خمسة في ظل وجود البوركيني "ارنولد بانقا".

 وكانت أنباء راجت عن تعاقد المريخ مع الغيني البرتغالي "روماريو بالدي"،  غير أن متابعات #سبورتاق أكدت أن النادي لم يدخل بيانات اللاعب نهائيا رغم  أن إسمه كان مطروحاً ضمن الخيارات.

 وكان #سبورتاق انفرد في وقت سابق بخبر إعلان نادي "AEL" القبرصي تعاقده مع روماريو بالدي.

 وأكدت وسائل إعلام برتغالية اليوم وصول اللاعب روماريو بالدي إلى قبرص يوم الجمعة المقبل لإجراء الكشف الطبي وتوقيع العقد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق.. يكشف توصية "النابي" في ملف أجانب المريخ

  شهد ملف التعاقدات مع اللاعبين الأجانب بالمريخ تطورات مثيرة وسريعة في الساعات القليلة الماضية.

 حيث تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن "المريخ" دخل في مفاوضات مكثفة مع نادي  "لوبي ستارز" النيجيري للحصول على خدمات مدافعه "اديلي اولاماليكان" الذي  أوصى "النابي" بضرورة التعاقد معه نظراً للقدرات الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها  وجاهزيته لتقديم الإضافة سريعاً لمشاركته مع فريقه في كل مباريات النسخة  الحالية من الدوري النيجيري.

 وتحرك "المريخ" خلال الساعات الماضية لتلبية طلب المدير الفني وقطع شوطاً  بعيداً لإكمال الإتفاق مع اللاعب على أمل أن يتم إدخال البيانات في  "السيستم" وطلب شهادة النقل الدولية.

 وفرضت الخطوة المفاضلة بين الخيارات الخمسة الموجودة في قائمة الأجانب للإستغناء عن أحدهم.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن التونسي"نصر الدين النابي" طلب من إدارة  المريخ تغيير عقد الكاميروني ليبدأ من أول فترة انتقالات قادمة نظراً لصغر  سنه وضعف تجربته في الكرة الأفريقية، وعدم خوضه مباريات تنافسية لفترة  طويلة، وبالتالي لا يتوقع أن يكون جاهزاً لتقديم الإضافة المرجوة في مرحلة  المجموعات، إلى جانب حاجته لإعداد خاص وضرورة أن يخضع لفترة لتقييم مردوده.

 وتم طرح خيار الاستغناء عن البوركيني "ارنولد بانقا"، إلاّ أن "النابي"  طالب بالابقاء على اللاعب لأنه مستواه يتصاعد بحسب مشاهدة المدرب التونسي  لمباريات "المريخ" عبر "اليوتيوب" إلى جانب تأقلمه مع الفريق وأجواء  السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كورونا.. تؤخر وصول مدرب المريخ الجديد

  علم #سبورتاق بأن وصول "نصر الدين النابي" مدرب المريخ الجديد، قد تأجل من اليوم السبت إلى ظهر الإثنين المقبل.

 ويعود السبب إلى تأخر نتيجة فحص "كورونا" الملزم الذي خضع له المدرب التونسي أمس الجمعة، على أن يتسلم النتيجة اليوم.

 وكان قطب المريخ المقيم في"بلجيكا" استخرج تأشيرة الدخول لـ"النابي" ومساعده المغربي "حمادي سقمير" من سفارة السودان بـ"بروكسل".

 فيما أكمل نادي المريخ إجراءات الحجز للمدير الفني ومعاونه، حيث يغادر  الثنائي مطار "بروكسل" مساء غد الأحد ليصلا الخرطوم ظهر الإثنين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق يكشف تطورات ملف التجديد لسيف تيري

  تحصل #سبورتاق على معلومات جديدة حول العروض المقدمة لنجم المريخ والمنتخب  الوطني "سيف تيري" من جانب ناديه الحالي و نادي "الشرطة العراقي".

 وكان #سبورتاق قد أشار في وقتٍ سابق الى تكفُل الرئيس الشرفي "أحمد  التازي" بقيمة التعاقد مع اللاعبين مطلقي السراح خلال فترة التسجيلات  القادمة، مع تفويض رئيس النادي "سوداكال" للسيد "جمال الوالي" الرئيس  السابق بالتفاوض مع اللاعبين.

 وبحسب ما كشفته مصادر #سبورتاق فإن "جمال الوالي" تقدم بعرض "400" ألف  دولار لمدة عامين، ينال فيها "سيف تيري" نصف المبلغ كـ"مقدم عقد".

 بينما وصل عرض "الشرطة العراقي" إلى "270" ألف دولار عن العام الواحد لمدة عامين أيضاً.

 وعلم #سبورتاق بأن هداف دوري أبطال إفريقيا طالب بـ"600" ألف دولار لمدة عامين، "300" ألف دولار عن كل عام لأجل البقاء مع الأحمر.

 من جانبه أدْلى "سيف تيري" بتصريح مقتضب لـ #سبورتاق قال فيه "أنا مرتاح  حقاً في المريخ، وأود الإستمرار معه، ولست أطلب غير التقييم المناسب الذي  يجعل من استمراري ممكناً".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمار طيفور:سعيد باكتمال اجراءات قيدي للمريخ 



#ووااوواا

عبر لاعب المريخ الجديد عمار طيفور عن بالغ سعادته باكتمال اجراءات قيده في كشوفات المريخ وذلك بعد ان طابق المريخ امس بياناته واكد اللاعب انه يتحرق شوقا من اجل ارتداء شعار المريخ حتى يكون اللاعب قدر التحدي ويسعد الجماهير التي صبرت على ايقافه ودعمته معنويا وذلك خلال المناصحة وعدم الملل برغم ايقاف اجراءات قيده وقال : كنت اتدرب وكنت على يقين بان المريخ سيكمل اجراءات قيدي واتمنى ان اوفق في اداء المطلوب مني داخل المستطيل الاخضر



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري يطلب 600 الف دولار للتجديد للمريخ 




كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ خاص /
 #ووااوواا
طالب مهاجم المريخ وهداف دوري ابطال افريقيا ناديه المريخ بدفع 600 الف دولار لتمديد عقده لولاية جديدة وذلك خلال جلسة جمعته السبت برئيس نادي المريخ السيد ادم عبد الله سوداكال والسيد جمال الوالي عبر الهاتف ووافق اللاعب على التمديد وعدم الرحيل لنادي الشرطة العراقي بشرط ان يدفع له المريخ المبلغ المطلوب وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان سوداكال وافق على مطالب اللاعب بعد تدخل الرئيس السابق الذي قرب وجهات النظر بين الطرفين وكان اللاعب على وشك الرحيل عن نادي المريخ لولا تدخل الرئيس السابق.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يسابق الزمن لمطابقة الجامايكي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال مسئول  التعاقدات والسيستم بنادي المريخ ابوبكر العقيد انهم في المريخ قاموا  بادخال بيانات اللاعب الجامايكي دارين توكوس واليوغندي سعيد كويتي ويسابقون  الزمن من اجل مطابقة اللاعبين ليكونا لاعبين للمريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يدخل بيانات اليوغندي “سعيدي كويتي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قام نادي  المريخ بادخال بيانات اللاعب اليوغندي “سعيدي كويتي وينتظر المريخ مطابقة  البيانات عبر سيستم الفيفا لاعتماد اللاعب في الكشف الافريقي مع رفاقه  ايبوسي والجامايكي دارين كتوكس والنيجيري توني ادجو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المنتخب الأول يكسب الأولمبي 2/3 وسط حضور كبير
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ شهد ملعب نادي  الخرطوم الوطني بنادي الأسرة في الخرطوم 3 ، عند الساعة السابعة من مساء  السبت 30 يناير 2021م، فعاليات المباراة التحضيرية للمنتخب الوطني الأول في  مواجهة منتخب 23 سنة المدعم بعدد من لاعبي تحت 21 سنة الذين شاركوا مع  اندية الدوري الممتاز وسط حضور كبير تقدمة البروفسير محمد جلال والمهندس  نصرالدين حميدتي نائبا رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد، والدكتور حسن برقو رئيس  لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية ، ونائبه الاستاذ اسماعيل رحمة ، والاستاذ معتز  محمد لطيف (الشاعر) من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد ، بالاضافة الى عدد من مقدر من  مدربي الدوري الممتاز والاداريين والجماهير ، وانتهى الشوط الأول بفوز  الأولمبي بهدفين مقابل هدف؛ حيث تقدم طبنجة بالهدف الأول، قبل ان يعزز  الجزولي نوح التقدم، وقلص محمد عبدالرحمن الفارق لمصلحة المنتخب الأول، وفي  الشوط الثاني عدّل مصطفى كرشوم النتيجة للمنتخب الأول، واحرز أحمد سعيد ود  أبوك الهدف الثالث الذي انهى المباراة لمصلحة المنتخب الأول بثلاثة أهداف  مقابل هدفين، وكان فيلود قد خاض المباراة بتشكيل ضم أكرم الهادي في حراسة  المرمى، أمير كمال ومحمد أرنق بقلب الدفاع، رامي كورتكيلا بالرواق الايمن  وفارس عبدالله بالأيسر ، وفي محور الارتكاز أبوعاقلة عبدالله ، ضياء الدين  محجوب، ومحمد مختار (بشة الصغير) في متوسط الميدان، وفي المقدمة الهجومية  ولاء الدين موسى ومحمد عبدالرحمن، وفي الشوط الثاني لعب المنتخب بتكشيل  ثاني ، باستمرار كورتكيلا فقط من عناصر الشوط الاول، حيث حل منجد النيل في  حراسة المرمى، عصام روبا و  في قلب الدفاع، وعمر المصري بالطرف الأيسر،  وشارك مصطفى كرشوم أثناء الشوط بديلاً عن رامي كورتكيلا، وفي محاور اللعب  تواجد نصرالدين الشغيل ومعتز هاشم (التوزة)، ووجدي عوض بمتوسط الميدان،  زائداً معاذ عبدالرحيم (القوز)، وأحمد سعيد ود أبوك في المقدمة الهجومية،  واعتمد الفرنسي هوبيرت فيلود المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول على تنظيم  4:3:1:2، فيما دفع منير لهباب المدير الفني للمنتخبات السنية بتشكيل أساسي  ضم: نصرالدين محمود في حراسة المرمى، عمار كنو وموسى الطيب في قلب الدفاع،  طبنجة و شيخ الدين بالاطراف، وفي محور الارتكاز طارق لوكا و حسين النور،  والجزولي نوح في صناعة اللعب، وفي الوسط المتقدم عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن،  ومحمد عبدالله رزقة، ومحمد عباس كنان وحيداً في المقدمة الهجومية، معتمداً  على تنظيم 4:2:3:1 .. وتم اجراء العديد من التبديلات، قضت بمشاركة شهاب  الدين صديق ، وعثمان ميسى، وعدد من اللاعبين السنيين .. 
>>> برقو وفيلود يخاطبان لاعبي المنتخب الأولمبي ويشيدان بالأداء ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات يعلن التبرع بـ(100) ألف حافز 
حرص الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية على مخاطبة لاعبي  المنتخب الأولمبي وعناصر السنية مشيداً بالأداء الذي أبهر الجميع، وأبان ان  اهتمامهم سيتضاعف بلاعبي المنتخب عبر توفير كل المعينات اللازمة والزي،  والتأكيد على إيجاد ملفات خاصة بكل لاعب، وأعلن عن حافز (100) ألف من ماله  الخاص دعماً للعناصر التي تألف منها التجمع الأخير، مبيناً ان اهتمام  بالمنتخبات السنية لن يقل عن الاهتمام بالمنتخب الوطني الأول، كما امتدح  فيلود اللاعبين الصغار، وذكر انه سيضيف عدد منهم إلى كلية المنتخب الأول،  وسيعمد إلى متابعتهم في الفترة المقبلة، مؤكداً انهم نجوم يستحقون الاهتمام  وسيكون لهم شأن كبير في المستقبل القريب ، متمنياً منهم الاهتمام بالتدريب  والحرص على تطوير مستوياتهم حتى يفرضوا أنفسهم في خارطة الكرة عبر الاندية  والمنتخبات ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فض معسكري المنتخبين الاول والاولمبي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ عقب نهاية  مباراة السبت تم فض معسكري المنتخب الأول ، والأولمبي، بعد التجمع الذي تم  خلال الأيام الماضية في اطار التجهيزات الخاصة للمنتخب الأول لمواجهة  ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا، ، وتشجيع تجربة إشراك لاعبي المراحل السنية، وبدء  الترتيب لخلق كلياتها من جهة أخرى .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* طاقم تحكيم نسائي أدار لقاء المنتخبين
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ أدار مباراة  المنتخبين؛ الأول والاولمبي طاقم تحكيم نسوي بقيادة عرفة الشايب في الوسط،  هنادي محمد علي حكم مساعد اول، وريماز عثمان حكم مساعد ثاني .. وتجدر  الاشارة إلى ان الجمهور الحاضر تفاعل مع المباراة وتقلباتها بشدة في ليلة  كروية مشهودة ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يمدد عقد الرباعي خلال ساعات
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ من المتوقع ان  يمدد المريخ عقد الرباعي صلاح نمر وعماد الصيني وحمزة داؤود وسيف تيري  خلال الساعات المقبلة وذلك بعد موافقتهم على التمديد لفترة جديدة وتكفل  رئيس المريخ طه احمد التازي بصفقة الرباعي والبالغة مليون دولار وكشفت  متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان نادي المريخ نجح في الحصول على مبالغ الصفقة من  رئيس المريخ الشرفي خلال الايام الماضية والتي قام بارسالها الى رئيس  المريخ سوداكال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوالي يقنع سيف تيري بالاستمرار مع المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ نجح رئيس نادي  المريخ السابق السيد جمال الوالي في اقناع اللاعب سيف تيري بالاستمرار مع  المريخ لفترة جديد ويتوقع ان يقوم اللاعب بتمديد تعاقده خلال الساعات  المقبلة لفترة جديدة وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان الوالي نجح في  انتزاع موافقة اللاعب ويتوقع ان تسلمه حقوقه بطرف نادي المريخ والتي تبرع  بها طه احمد التازي والتي وصلت الى رئيس نادي المريخ الحالي سوداكال خلال  الايام الماضية مع عددا من زملائه اللاعبين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء



علم الدين هاشم
احتراف تيري وشطب يانغا !
اذا كان صحيحا ان هناك وفدا من نادي الشرطة العراقي قد وصل الخرطوم من اجل التفاوض والتعاقد مع مهاجم النادي وهدافه الاول سيف تيري فالمطلوب من مجلس سوداكال ان يتريث قليلا ولايندفع في عملية التفاوض ومنح النادي العراقي الضوء الأخضر ،، فهناك اكثر من طريقة لارضاء سيف تيري وفي ذات الوقت المحافظة علي مصلحة المريخ في لاعبه الذي يحتاجه بشدة سيما في دوري الابطال واعني هنا ان يبادر مجلس سوداكال بجدية ويتقدم خطوة نحو الامام بتجديد عقد سيف تيري والاحتفاظ لعامين علي اقل تقدير ومن ثم يمكن التفكير في عملية احترافه في الدوري العراقي اذا المقابل المادي مجزيا المريخ ولسيف تيري ،، فمن الخطأ ان ينجر مجلس سوداكال وراء الدولارات ويتناسي مصلحة ناديه اولا واخيرا وعليه ان يستفيد من الاخطاء السابقة التي حدثت في تعاقد بكري المدينة مع نادي القوة الجوية العراقي وماترتب علي ذلك من مشاكل كادت ان تكلف المريخ وبكري المدينة الكثير قبل ان يأتي الحل من جانب نادي ظفار العماني ،، وبكل صراحة ان الدوري العراقي ليس بالوجهة المناسبة للاحتراف ومن الأفضل للاعب سيف تيري بعد تفوقه في دوري الابطال ونجاحه في تسجيل الاهداف الافريقية ان يبقي ويواصل مع المريخ عسي ولعل ان يحظي بفرصة احتراف افضل في الدوريات القوية بشمال افريقيا كما حدث لزميله السابق محمد عبد الرحمن الغربال بحصوله علي فرصة الاحتراف في الدوري الجزائري عقب نجاحه مع المريخ في دوري ابطال العرب ،، وتيري لايقل عن الغربال وحظوظه في الاحتراف الخارجي كبيرة اذا استمر مع المريخ وحالفه التوفيق في دوري المجموعات الذي سيكون مشاهدا وتحت اضواء قنوات بي ان سبورت ،، نتمني ان يأخذ مجلس سوداكال امر التجديد مع سيف تيري بجدية حتي لايكون ضحية لاخطاء الثنائي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد !!
 في المقابل فان الاستغناء عن خدمات المحترف البوركيني يانغا هي حلقة جديدة من أخطاء مجلس سوداكال وتخبطه المستمر في امر الاحلال والابدال ،، فقد أثبت البوركيني يانغا خلال الفترة القصيرة التي قضاها لاعبا بالمريخ انه صفقة رابحة ومكسب كبير وقيمة فنية اضافية لتشكيلة المريخ تؤكدها مهاراته في صناعة الفرص لزملائه وايضا قدرته في تسجيل الاهداف في جميع المباريات التي شارك فيها كاساسي أو بديل ،، محترف بهذا المستوي وفي ظل نقص عدد الاجانب في التشكيلة ماكان لمجلس سوداكال ان يستغني عنه ويفرط فيه بهذه السهولة كما فعل من قبل مع الغاني ريشموند !
 صحيح ان مجلس سوداكال موعود بضم أربعة محترفين اجانب في الفترة الاستثنائية التي تنتهي اليوم ،، ولكن هل يضمن ان مستواهم الفني افضل من البوركيني يانغا ؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك



بابكر سلك
الكبير أوي
*قلنا نتكلم عن الأندية الكبيرة بحق وحقيقة
 *نعرف قيمها وآدابها وطريقة إدارتها وخصال مشجعيها ومبادئها ومبادئهم
 *وعشان المسألة تبقي لينا واضحة
 *نتبع أسلوب دروس الرياضيات الجديدة
 *دائما درس الرياضيات الجديد بكون فيهو أمثلة تقرب الفهم وتركزه
 *وإذا بحثنا عن مثال للأندية الكبيرة
 *لن نجد مثالا أوضح من الأهلي المصري
 *الكبير آوى
 *ناد يؤمن بأنه أكبر من الجميع
 *أكبر من الإداريين والأقطاب
 *ولا يضع نفسه في مقارنة مع نجومه ولو بلغوا السماء نجومية
 *النادي دائما أكبر من الجميع
 *هذه هي قناعة النادي والإداري واللاعب
 *وكلنا يذكر قصة الحضري وسيون
 *وقتها كان الحضري نجم أفريقيا الأول وأحد أبرز نجوم العالم
 *عمل عملتو بتاعت سيون
 *رجع إترجى
 *وكان النادي يغني
 *جاي تسأل عني ليه
 *ما خلاص ريد وانتهى طول عمري ما بندم عليه
 *في ذلك الوقت كانت الخانة الوحيدة التي تعاني ضعفا في الأهلي هي حراسة المرمي
 *ولكن كرامة النادي كانت أهم من تلك المعاناة
 *والمبادئ التي تقوم عليها العلاقة بين النادي ولاعبيه كانت أعظم من أي بطولة وأقيم
 *بكى الحضري وترجي وأزبد
 *دون فائدة
 *لأن دموعه لم تعمل على تليين تلك القيم الصلبة
 *وجمهور الأهلي كان موقفه كموقف الإدارة بل أشد
 *يرفضون عودته لقلعة الكرامة والمبادئ ويهتفون له مع المنتخب
 *ارقص يا حضري
 *إنه نفسه الحضري الذي كان يتمرن بأم درمان ويستحمى بالقاهرة ويدخل تشكيلة مباراة شندي بشندي وهو متوجه لمطار القاهرة في طريق عودته للخرطوم
 *ومن زاوية أخرى
 *نأخذ الأهلي الكبير آوي مثالاً لها
 *موقف النادي من تركي آل الشيخ وموقف جماهير الكبير المصحوب بذلك الهتاف الشهير
 *تركي آل الشيخ طال عمرو
 *قارن ذلك بالتلج الذي كسره بعض الأهلة أو جلهم
 *بدءاً من مجلس تسييرهم وحتى بعض جماهيرهم وصحفهم
 *وهم جميعآ لا يدرون أو قل لا يريدون أن يذكروا الأمير بأن هلال السودان هو أول هلال بالوطن العربي على الأرض
 *ولم يسبقه هلال إلا هلال الشهر العربي في السماء
 *انخلعوا بالرجل ووعوده واندلقوا
 *وما يقال عن بعض ديك يقال عن بعض ديل فيما يتعلق بالتازي
 *أندية تضع نفسها دوما في مربع الرعية وتبحث دائما عن راعي
 *ونطلق عليها أندية كبيرة
 *على كيفنا
 *مش أنديتنا؟
 *إن شاء الله نطلق عليها الكبيرة جدآ أو الكبيرة آوي
 *ولكن هل نضمن جمالاً لطفلة أسميناها جميلة؟؟؟
 *فحسن إسم من الحُسن (بضم الحاء)
 *وقد يكون حسن هذا أقبح زول
 *ممكن زول يقول لي الأهلي ما محتاج لراعي وعندو استثماراتو
 *لكن هل خلق ربنا الأهلي باستثماراتو أم أنشأ رجال الأهلي بفكرهم المتقد ونظرتهم الثاقبة تلك الإستثمارات ؟؟؟
 *وشنو البمنع أنديتنا (الكبيرة) من أن تمتلك إستثمارات تملكها قرارها وتخلق لها الاستقرار الذي يضع الخطوط العريضة لكيفية إدارة النادي دون أدنى حاجة للبحث عن راع وإدخال النادي وجماهيرو في قفص الرعية؟؟؟؟
 *أيها الناس
 *الأندية الكبيرة زي الأهلي والريال مثلاً
 *كبار في كل شئ
 *شوف تنس الأهلي وطائرة الزمالك وسلة الريال
 *أندية لا تحصر نفسها في كرة القدم وتهمل مناشط أخرى تنتمي لها
 *تدير مناشطها الأخرى لأجل التنافس العالمي كمان
 *وشوف مناشط أنديتنا الكبيرة حالها شنو؟؟؟
 *أيها الناس
 *قارنوا بين الأهلي والحضري وسيون
 *والمريخ والحضري
 *والمريخ والثلاثي والعقود والتوقيع
 *في التاريخ الحديث ما عندنا نادي تعامل بكبرياء لأجل كرامة النادي خلاف الهلال في عهد الأرباب ومرة واحدة
 *وصل الهلال للمربع الذهبي وكان أفضل الفرق الأربعة
 *كان الأهلي ضعيفا جدا
 *بدليل أن النجم هزمه بالتلاته في النهائي
 *وكان النجم ضعيفا أيضاً
 *بدليل أن كرة جوليت لو ولجت الشباك ما كان النجم يسجل ظهوراً في النهائي
 *ووقتها كان المعز محجوب هو الكل في الكل
 *حدس ما حدس
 *وكان الأرباب أمام خيارين
 *إما مرمطة كرامة الهلال والظفر بالأميرة السمراء التي تخرج الهلال من صفره
 *وتعتبر إنجازا شخصيا للأرباب
 *أو
 *التمسك بكرامة الهلال وكبريائه وفقدان البطولة الأفريقية التي تعني الكثير
 *فأبعد الأرباب المعز مختاراً الخيار التاني لأن الأندية الكبيرة هي التي تقيم كرامتها كقيمة أقيم بكثير من التنازل عنها لنيل بطولة
 *أيها الناس
 *هل سمعتم بأن القطب الفلاني أحضر لاعب للأهلي القاهري؟
 *قطب يجيب اللاعب ويتفق معاهو ويدفع قروشو ويتسجل في الكشف
 *لا جهاز فني طلب اللاعب
 *لا مجلس إدارة عندو فكرة
 *ولا اللاعب ذاتو محتاجين لي زول في خانتو؟
 *سمعتوا بكلام زي ده؟؟؟
 *بعد ده كلو
 *بربكم هل يوجد نادٍ كبير بمعنى كبير في البلد دي؟؟؟؟
 *وهل اهتمام جمهور الأهلي بنيل عضوية النادي يماثله اهتمام جمهور نادٍ في البلد دي؟؟؟
 *يا إخوانا الكبير كبير
 *كبير آوي
 *أيها الناس
 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *أها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *أنديتنا تبحث عن راعٍ يا والينا
 *وسياستنا ودول المحور الراعية لينا
 *بتدخلنا دايماً في قفص الرعية الرياضية والسياسية يا والينا

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال بالرعاية دي الخوف نغير السلام الجمهوري لنشيد الأطفال البقول
 يا غنماتي
 ماء ماء
 شو أطعميكم
 ماء ماء
 شوية عشب وشربة مي!
 ماء ماء مأمأ مااااء
 وإلى لقاء
سلك








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
توني وروماريو وباسكال




â–،  ضبابية كبيرة جداً تُحيط بملف المحترفين بالمريخ وأحسب أنه حتى كتابة هذه السطور لا نعلم مدى صحّة إنتقال عدد من اللاعبين المرشحين إلى المريخ كإضافات أجنبية لدعمه في البطولة الإفريقية من عدمها.

â–،  هذا الملف الحساس كان من المفترض أن يستند إلى حقائق وأرقام لتوليفة المريخ الحالية فالواضح للعيان أن للمريخ مشكلة في مركز الجناح الأيسر رغم وفرة اللاعبين في الخانة المذكورة وشُح مريب في صناعة اللعب إضافة إلى خط المقدمة ومركز قلب الدفاع.

â–،  بمعنى أن المريخ في حالة رغب في دعم خطوطه بأربعة محترفين يفترض أن تكون أولوياته بالترتيب (قلب دفاع – ظهير أيسر – صانع ألعاب – مهاجم) هذا إن كنت تتطلّع إلى العبور إلى الدور ربع النهائي على أقل تقدير إما إن كان الطموح قد توقّف بالوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات فالمنافسة بالمجموعة الحالية هو الأفضل.

â–،  فأي إنتداب أو تعاقد يجب أن يعتمد في المقام الأول على (الهدف) من المشاركة ومن ثم تحليل إستراتيجيات الهدف المذكور وصولاً إلى نتيجة متطلبات تحقيقه.

â–،  رسمياً أكمل المريخ حتى كتابة هذه السطور إتفاقه مع اللاعب الغيني الأصل البرتغالي الجنسية (روماريو بالدي) صاحب الأربعة وعشرين عاماً والنيجيري (طوني إيدجوماري) صاحب الثمانية وعشرين عاماً قادماً من المغرب التطواني.

â–،  الغيني البرتغالي (روماريو) لاعب تم تكوينه جيّداً في فرق المراحل السنية وتحديداً فريق (بنفيكا البرتغالي) الذي تعاقد معه منذ أن كان في عمر (الثامنة عشر) في الأول من يوليو من العام 2014.

â–،  ومنذ العام المذكور وبحكم أن الأندية تصقل لاعبيها بالإعارات ظل اللاعب متنقلاً من نادي إلى آخر عن طريق (الإعارات) حيث أعير لنادي تونديلا البرتغالي الذي صعد للدوري البرتغالي الممتاز في موسم (2015-2016) وشارك معه في (24) مباراة أحرز خلالها (هدفين فقط) ولم يصنع أي هدف.

â–،  في موسم 2016-2017 عاد روماريو من الإعارة إلى فريق بنفيكا (ب) ومن ثم إنتقل إلى الدوري البولندي مع نادي ليشيا والذي تعاقد معه لمدة موسمين ابتداءاً من (25 أغسطس 2017) تخللتها إعارة لمدة موسم مع كويمبرا الذي ينشط في دوري الدرجة الثانية البرتغالي.

â–،  شارك روماريو مع الفريق البولندي في (عشر) مباريات فقط، وفي 02/09/2019 إنتقل إلى فريق (جيل فيسينتي) البرتغالي (الدرجة الممتازة) في صفقة إنتقال حر وشارك في (سبع) مباريات فقط ولم يلعب أكثر من (45 دقيقة) خلال جميع المشاركات السبع.

â–،  وبعد أربعة أشهر فقط أعير إلى (ليكسيوس) البرتغالي (درجة ثانية) وظهر معه في (أربع مباريات) فقط ليعود إلى نادي (جيل فيسينتي) من الإعارة في 30/06/2020 ويظل اللاعب بلا نادي منذ تاريخ 03/08/2020 حتى 27/01/2021 وهو تاريخ الإنتقال إلى المريخ.

â–،  ستة أشهر كاملة واللاعي روماريو (بلا نادي) ويفترض ان تكون صفقة إنتقاله إلى المريخ (صفقة إنتقال حر) وهذا يعني أن اللاعب بدنياً (غير جاهز) لخوض مغامرة جديدة في إفريقيا ومع ذلك نتمنى له التوفيق رغم خطورة الخطوة.

â–،  النيجيري (طوني) القادم من المغرب التطواني يعتبر خياراً أفضل ولكن لازلت عند رأيي السابق والذي يقول إما أن تتعاقد مع محترف يصنع الفارق للنادي أو حافظ على دولاراتك أفضل.

â–، طوني لاعب ظل دائم المشاركة مع المغرب التطواني وهو يلعب في خانة الجناح الأيسر حيث ظهر اللاعب أساسياً في (25) مباراة من أصل (30) وهذا في موسم 2019-2020 واحرز خلال الفترة المذكورة (هدفين) وصنع (خمس).

â–،  في الموسم الحالي شارك طوني في جميع مباريات فريقه (الخمسة) أساسياً وأحرز (أربعة أهداف) وصنع واحد ويعتبر خياراً مثالياً كتدعيم للصفوف.

â–،  المادفع باسكال إيبوسي والتي شارفت صفقته على الإعلان يبلغ من العمر (22 عاماً) ولم يلعب لأي نادي بالدرجة الممتازة وظل متنقلاً بين أمريكا والتشيك والسويد عبر الدرجات الثانية والثالثة واللاعب كتكوين جسماني وسرعة يعتبر جيّد جداً ولكن حداثة التجربة الإفريقية هى المشكلة الحقيقية التي ستقف امامه.

â–،  المشكلة أن الكاميروني المذكور ظل هو الآخر عاطلاً عن اللاعب لفترة ولم يؤد سوى خمس مباريات خلال عام واحد وتلك مصيبة أخرى.

â–،  فإما تحقق النجاح وساروا على درب باولينو وليما وإما أصابهم الذهول من الفارق المهول في البنى التحتية بين أوروبا والسودان.

â–،  إستيقظ ليفربول من غفوته وأسقط الإسبيشل ون وعناد لاعبيه بثلاثية نارية مستعيداً حظوظه في الحفاظ على لقبه مجدداً بعد كبوة خمس جولات.

â–،  بعد صيام طويل عاد السنغالي ماني إلى الصناعة والتسجيل وإستعاد فيرمينيو حساسيته مع شباك الخصوم بهدف تخصصي بينما كان للظهير الأيمن أرنولد ظهور مختلف بعد تدني كبير في مستواه خلال الفترة الماضية.

â–،  سجّل ارنولد الهدف الثاني وصنع الهدف الثالث لماني بتمريرة تخصصية ليظفر الليفر بثلاثة نقاط في غاية الأهمّية.

â–،  النصر والهلال في مواجهة نارية على كأس السوبر السعودي والأرسنال واليونايتد قمة في البريمرليج بنشوة الأرسنال وغفوة المان.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: بالتوفيق للمريخ.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن



لو قلت ليكم فاهم حاجة بغشكم

* رجاء إخوتي وأحبابي وقرائي الكرام، تقبلوا اعتذاري، وبالغ أسفي على أنني لا أعرف أي معلومة عن المحترفين الذين ينوي المريخ التعاقد معهم..
* أعرف من وين؟؟!! 
* ولا أعرف هل هم أربعة.. أم خمسة.. أم ولا واحد..!! 
* أعرف من وين؟؟!! 
* وكذلك لا أعرف هل سيتم التعاقد مع المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي فعلاً، أم أن هنالك احتمالاً بأن يحدث خلاف في تفاصيل العقد عندما يجلس الطرفان اليوم أو غداً..!! 
* أعرف من وين؟؟!! 
* وكذلك لا أملك معلومة عن المباراتين الوديتين التي ذكرت الأسافير أن المريخ سيؤديهما مع فريق يوغندي، وفي رواية أخرى مع إينمبا النيجيري ..
* أملكها من وين؟؟!! 
* عزائي الوحيد أنني لست الوحيد الذي لا يعرف....
* كل الزملاء الصحفيين والإعلاميين الحمر؛ زيي واحد.. 
* البقول ليكم عارف بغشكم....
ً * يعرف من وين وكيف إذا كانت (العِرفة) مسجونة لدى شخص واحد لا يخفى عليكم؟؟ 
* وأزيدكم من الشعر (بيتاً مسلحاً) .. حتى بقية أعضاء مجلس المريخ المكلف الله يديهم الصحة والعافية؛ زينا واحد... (ما ناقشين التكتح)!!! .... وكذلك الجماهير المغلوبة على أمرها..!!!!
* من أين لنا جميعاً أن نعرف والسيد سوداكال لا يثق في أحد.. ويصر على أن يدير فريقنا - لاحظوا فريقنا ما فريقه -؛ من داخل جزيرة معزولة، وفق ما يمليه عليه مزاجه الخاص..  
* ولو يذكر القراء، فإنني في بدايات هذا المجلس، نصحته بأن ينفتح على الإعلام والجماهير كما كانت تفعل المجالس السابقة.. وأكدت له على أن ابتعاده عن القاعدة، إذا لم يضرّه لن يفيده.. وقد كان.. 
* ثلاث سنوات وهو يتخبط في أدائه.. وينافس نفسه بنفسه على السوء والعشوائية.. ويبدو في بعض الأحيان وكأن هدفه تدمير المريخ، لا النهوض به!! 
* لا هو فاهم حاجة، ولا نحن فاهمين..
* والباشوات العاملين فيها عارفين اي حاجة، يشيلوا ويشتلوا في الأخبار المضروبة الكاذبة في الصحف والأسافير، ويزيدون الحيرة حيرة، والعتمة عتمة وسط المريخاب.. 
* عموماً... لا ندري لو كان سوداكال هو بيريز أو ناصر الخليفي، كان عمل فينا شنو أكثر من الذي فعله ولا يزال يفعله... 
* اللهم طولك يا روح..
* ختاماً...... السويتوها بي إييدكم... غلبت أجاويدكم يا عشاق المريخ.. 
* أكدنا ليكم عشرات المرات - إن لم تكن مئات المرات - على أن العضوية هي سلاحكم الوحيد الذي يمكنكم من حكم ناديكم.. 
* ما اشتغلتوا بينا الشغلة.. 
* أها خموا وصروا... 
* إنها ليست شماتة فيكم...
* حاشا لله أن اشمت في أجمل وأعظم عشاق نادٍ في العالم.. ولكنه عشم في أن تعوا الدرس.. وتبدأوا في تنظيم صفوفكم.. وترتيب أوضاعكم.. والاستعداد (مويه ونور)، لاكتساب العضوية بمجرد الإعلان عن فتح بابها.. 
* الفات مات.. ونحن اولاد اليوم.. ومن لم يتعظ بماضيه الأليم، البركة فيه.... ولن أزيد.. 

آخر السطور 

* تهانينا الحارة لأسرة فريق الكواكب العريق بالصحافة غرب مربع 28، بمناسبة نيله بطولة الدوري العام بدون هزيمة وتعادل واحد..والذي أهّله لأن يمثل رابطة الصحافة في بطولة الدوري العام للناشئين بولاية الخرطوم.. وبالتأكيد كل أبناء مدينة الصحافة صحافة العظام، سيكونون خلفه في هذه البطولة إلى أن ينالها بإذن الله.. 
* يذكر أن مدرب الفريق هو العقيد شرطة معاش، الأستاذ المحامي عوض كرنديس، الأمين العام السابق لرابطة مشجعي المريخ المركزية.. لذا لم يكن هذا الإنجاز غريباً طالما أن الجينات الحمراء راسخة في فريقه، إلى درجة أن يحقق معه المدرب إنجازا لم يحققه سوى المريخ ناديه الكبير..
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• ليفانتي يلحق بريال مدريد الهزيمة الرابعة في الليجا .. وإشبيلية يفوز على إيبار
• جيسوس يقود مانشستر سيتي لعبور فخ شيفيلد .. وفولهام يتعادل مع وست بروميتش
• نيوكاسل ينهي معاناته بانتصار تاريخي على إيفرتون .. وكريستال يتخطى وولفرهامبتون 
• ميلان يعزز مكانته في صدارة الدوري الايطالي بإسقاط بولونيا
• يوفنتوس يضرب سامبدوريا بثنائية .. وإنتر ميلان يسحق بينفينتو برباعية
• بايرن ينتقم من هوفنهايم .. ودورتموند يستعيد نغمة الفوز أمام أوجسبورج
• لانس يزيد متاعب مونبلييه .. وتأجيل مباراة مارسيليا ورين بالدوري الفرنسي
• بالميراس البرازيلي يتوج بطلًا لكأس ليبرتادوريس على حساب مواطنه سانتوس
• النصر يمطر شباك الهلال بثلاثية نظيفة ويتوج بكأس السوبر السعودي
• الشباب يتصدر ترتيب الدوري السعودي "مؤقتا" بإسقاط أبها
• ناسيونال ماديرا يقلب الطاولة على فاماليكو بالدوري البرتغالي
• الشارقة يعزز صدارته.. والوصل يهزم بني ياس بالدوري الاماراتي
• الإسماعيلي يتعادل مع بيراميدز في لقاء الفرص الضائعة بالدوري المصري
• وفاق سطيف يهدر فرصة الفوز أمام بلوزداد ويكتفي بالتعادل الايجابي
• ديمبلي يبلغ برشلونة بموقفه من الرحيل بأنه يرغب في الاستمرار معه
• الإصابة تضرب الأسكتلندي ماكتوميناي نجم مانشستر يونايتد أمام آرسنال
• بايرن ميونخ يغرم لاعبه الفرنسي توليسو لانتهاكه لوائح مكافحة كورونا
• صحيفة "ميرور": مانشستر سيتي رفض فكرة استعادة دجيكو من جديد
• جيسوس نجم السيتي: لا يمكننا خسارة النقاط على ملعبنا
• كورتوا: ميليتاو لا يستحق الطرد.. ونتمنى خسارة أتلتيكو
• مساعد زيدان: ريال مدريد لم يخرج من سباق الليجا
• جوارديولا: لاعبو السيتي يركضون مثل الحيوانات
• سيميوني: نعمل على راحة سواريز .. توخيل: فيرنر فقد الثقة في نفسه
• بوكيتينو: في المرة القادمة سأقتل دي ماريا إذا كرر ما فعله
• لابورتا: ميسي يريد البقاء.. وباريس لم يحترم برشلونة
• كومان: برشلونة ليس قريبًا من الألقاب.. ولم أفاوض جوارديولا
• سولسكاير: لا يمكن التحكم في ترجمة اللاعبين للفرص




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21




* تشيلسي (-- : --) بيرنلي 14:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (3-0)


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) ليدز يونايتد 16:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (4-1)


* وست هام (-- : --) ليفربول 18:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-2)


* برايتون (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 21:15  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* خيتافي (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس 15:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (0-0)


* قاديش (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 17:15  beIN 3  ذهاب (0-4)


* غرناطة (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو 19:30  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-3)


* برشلونة (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (3-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* سبيزيا (-- : --) أودينيزي 13:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (2-0)


* أتلانتا (-- : --) لاتسيو 16:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (4-1)


* كالياري (-- : --) ساسولو 16:00  beIN 5  ذهاب (1-1)


* كروتوني (-- : --) جنوى 16:00  beIN 12  ذهاب (1-4)


* نابولي (-- : --) بارما 19:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (2-0)


* روما (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 21:45  beIN 4  ذهاب (0-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* كولن (-- : --) أرمينيا بيليفيلد 16:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (0-1)


* فولفسبورج (-- : --) فرايبورغ 19:00  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  الأسبوع 22


* نيس (-- : --) سانت إيتيان 14:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (3-1)


* أنجيه (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك 16:00  beIN 8  ذهاب (5-1)


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) ستاد ريمس 16:00  beIN 9  ذهاب (1-2)


* ستاد بريست (-- : --) ميتز 16:00  beIN  ذهاب (2-0)


* لوريان (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان 16:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (0-2)


* ليل (-- : --) ديجون 18:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (2-0)


* نانت (-- : --) موناكو 22:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (1-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* الرائد (-- : --) ضمك 14:45  KSA 1  ذهاب (3-2)


* القادسية (-- : --) الوحدة 17:00  KSA 2  ذهاب (1-2)


* الأهلي (-- : --) الباطن 19:10  KSA 1  ذهاب (1-0)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* إيفرتون (0 : 2) نيوكاسل يونايتد
* مانشستر سيتي (1 : 0) شيفيلد يونايتد
* كريستال بالاس (1 : 0) وولفرهامبتون
* وست بروميتش (2 : 2) فولهام
* آرسنال (0 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
* ساوثهامتون (0 : 1) أستون فيلا

#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (44) مانشستر يونايتد (41) ليستر سيتي (39) ليفربول (37) وست هام  (35)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* إيبار (0 : 2) إشبيلية
* ريال مدريد (1 : 2) ليفانتي
* فالنسيا (1 : 0) إلتشي
* فياريال (1 : 1) ريال سوسييداد

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (47) ريال مدريد (40) إشبيلية (39) برشلونة (37) فياريال (35)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* بولونيا (1 : 2) ميلان
* سامبدوريا (0 : 2) يوفنتوس
* انتر ميلان (4 : 0) بينفينتو

#الترتيب : ميلان (46) انتر ميلان (44) يوفنتوس (39) روما (37) أتلانتا (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* فيردر بريمن (1 : 1) شالكه
* بوروسيا دورتموند (3 : 1) أوجسبورج
* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (3 : 1) هيرتا برلين
* بايرن ميونيخ (4 : 1) هوفنهايم
* يونيون برلين (1 : 1) مونشنغلادباخ
* لايبزيج (1 : 0) باير ليفركوزن

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (45) لايبزيج (38) آينتراخت (33) باير ليفركوزن (32) دورتموند (31)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* مونبلييه (1 : 2) لانس
* مارسيليا (تأجلت) رين

#الترتيب : ليون (46) سان جيرمان (45) ليل (45) موناكو (39) رين (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* الفيصلي (0 : 0) التعاون
* أبها (2 : 3) الشباب
* الاتفاق (2 : 0) الاتحاد

#الترتيب : الشباب (32) الهلال (30) الأهلي (29) التعاون (25) الاتحاد (25)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_السوبر  السعودية


* الهلال (0 : 3) النصر 

#ملحوظة : النصر يتوج بطلاً لكأس السوبر السعودي

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الليبرتادوريس  النهائي


* بالميراس - البرازيل (1 : 0) سانتوس - البرازيل

#ملحوظة : بالميراس يتوج بطلاً لكأس الليبرتادوريس
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا : بالميراس بطلا لكأس الليبرتادورس بتفوقه على سانتوس بهدف ليتأهل لكاس العالم للانديه المقامه في قطر 


سانتوس البرازيلي (0) بالميراس (1)



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ النصر يمطر شباك الهلال بثلاثيه نظيفه ويتوج بكأس السوبر السعودي  للمره الثانيه على التوالي … 

النصر السعودي (3) الهلال السعودي (0)



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابطالنا في كرة السلة  يحققون الانتصار الثاني لهم في دوري السلة لولاية الخرطوم 


 نهاية المباراة | المريخ يحقق الانتصار الثاني له في دوري السلة لولاية الخرطوم 


المريخ [82]  المورده [57]














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يخسر مباراته الدوريه الثالثه من فريق شباب امبده بهدفين مقابل هدف بكر شباب المريخ بالتسجيل بهدف للشايقي من ركله جزاء وتعادل امبده بركله جزاء ايضا" وأضاف الهدف الثاني لتنتهي عليه المباراه والتي افتقد فيها شباب المريخ ثلاثي خط هجومه الجزولي وعبد الكريم وميسي..

..نتمني التعويض في قادم المواعيد.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#خاص ..قرار جديد من "سوداكال " بخصوص اللاعب سيف تيري




فاجأ ادم سوداكال رئيس نادي المريخ الجميع واعلن عن تقديمه لعرض جديد من اجل اعادة قيد اللاعب سيف تيري قبل انتهاء فترة قيده مع المريخ وقالت مصادر لـ”سودانافوق ” اليوم السبت ان “سوداكال” متخوف جدا من عرض نادي الشرطة العراقي والذي

خصص مبلغ ” ظ¦ظ ظ ” الف دولار للتعاقد مع ” تيري” وقالت ذات المصادر ان رئيس المريخ اعلن انه سيضع اللاعب امام خيار واحد وهو تجديد عقده مع المريخ ورفض عرض الشرطة العراقي وكشف “سوداكال” ان ضمان بقاء اللاعب مهم جدا في ظل الاستحقاقات التي تنتظر المريخ في دوري الأبطال









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



++++++++++++++
ود الشريف
***'*****************.

**. مسرحية تسجيل محترفين اجانب في المريخ يتواصل عرضها بنجاح كبير عبر الصحف والاسافير وحتى أمس ترددت أسماء أكثر من عشرة لاعبين بينهم. باسكال من الكاميرون وتوني من نيجيريا ومهاجم مغربي وسام جونسون من ليبريا ومهاجم من مانشستر ستي الانجليزي ومهاجم من جامايكا وأكدت صحيفة الصدى عدد أمس أن الاتحاد الدولي اعتمد تسجيل النيجيري توني وان إجراءات الكاميروني باسكال قد اكتملت ويلعب قلب دفاع وأيضا المريخ المريخ طالب الاتحاد العام بتوفيق أوضاع الثالوث رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس لالحاقهم بالكشف الأفريقي وكذلك تسلم الاتحاد العام البطاقة الدولية للاعب عمار طيفور..

**. الجمهور سيقف على الحقيقة كاملة حول تسجيلات المريخ واعتماد تسجيل عمار طيفور وإلحاقه بالكشف الأفريقي وإلحاق الثالوث رمضان وودالرشيد وخميس. بالكشف الأفريقي.. الجمهور سيقف على الحقيقة كاملة مساء اليوم الأحد  

** في الاخبار أن أحمد طه التازي الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ بعث بمائة الف دولار كحافز للاعبين بعد صعود الاحمر لدوري المجموعات

**. اولا نؤكد أن حافز الصعود لدوري المجموعات تأخر كثيرا... ثانيا من تسلم الحافز ومن قام بتوزيعه للاعبين وكم تسلم اللاعب الأساسي واللاعب الاحتياطي والاعب القاعد ساكت والجهة التي تولت توزيع الحافز هل توخت العدالة 

**. طالعنا أيضا أخبار غير مؤكدة. قالت إن التازي حول ظ¦ظ ظ  الف دولار لإعادة تسجيل سيف تيري وبكري المدينة وعماد الصيني. وحمزة داؤد وان سوداكال تسلم المبلغ وقرأنا خبرا يقول ان جمال الوالي اقنع سيف تيري بالاستمرار مع المريخ وصرف النظر عن أي عرض خارجي وقرأنا عن وصول وفد من نادي الشرطة العراقي للوصول لاتفاق مع تيري ونفى احد اعضاء مجلس المريخ الخبر وقال... الذين وصلو الخرطوم مجموعة سماسرة لا علاقة لهم بالشرطة العراقي فيما أكدت صحيفة تدعي الأحمر الوهاج وصول وفد من الشرطة. 

** غايتو القصة في المريخ هايصة هيصة شديدة في ملف تسجيلات الأجانب والتجديد لبعض اللاعبين والتدريب.. وكل من سوداكال الفارض نفسو على المريخ 

**. المريخ جدد التعاقد مع صلاح نمر وحمزة داؤد. ولا تعليق لدينا 

**. بربكم كم مرة قبض بكرى المدينة من المريخ بعد انتقاله من الهلال وهسي عايز يقبض 

** التفريط في سيف تيري جريمة في حق المريخ... تيري واحد من أهم اللاعبين في المريخ وهداف خطير ونرجو من مجلس إدارة النادي عدم التفريط فيه وتجديد عقده بأي شكل. 

**. بدأت بوادر خلاف بين أحمد طه التازي الرئيس الفخري للمريخ وسوداكال المفروض على المريخ. 

**  اشك ان يكون التازي حول كل هذه المبالغ الضخمة لتسجيل محترفين والتجديد لمحليين واشك أن يكون الرجل الذهبي جمال الوالي قد اتصل بتيري وطلب منه الاستمرار مع المريخ 

** قروبات الواتساب وصفحات الفيس بوك  شغالة شتل وفتل شديد في تسجيلات المريخ وأيضا أكاذيب وهنالك مبدعون في اخبار الشتل والفتل. 

** لم يتبق الكثير من موعد مباراة المريخ والاهلي القاهري.. والمريخ بدون مدرب ويعتمد في اعداده على مباريات الدوري الممتاز ومباريات مع الامتداد والعشرة والحماداب.. والاهلي بدأ مشواره في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية أمس 

**. المريخاب الأوفياء انهو العمل في  تأهيل ملعب المريخ من حيث النجيل وكل ما حول الملعب وقالوا الباقي على مجلس الإدارة 

**. لو راجين مجلس الإدارة يعمل حاجة في الاستاد واطاتكم أصبحت

**. التازي الرئيس الفخري للمريخ هل أسهم في تأهيل الاستاد ام كانت جعجعة في الفاضي  

** الهلال انتصر على مازمبي ولا يهم ان كان مازمبي لعب بالصف الثالث أو الرابع.. والهلال يعود ويواجه الخرطوم الوطني عصر الثلاثاء بعد غد واعلامه يتحدث عن برمجة ضاغطة 

**. سليم برشاوي أميز لاعب في الهلال.. يلعب دائما آخر ربع ساعة في كل المباريات ولا ندري لماذا 

**. نعشم في مريخ قوي يهز الأرض بالطول والعرض في دوري المجموعات ولكن الواقع مرير 

**  نصرالدين النابي مدرب المريخ الجديد تعلل بفحص كورونا ولا نعرف متى يصل  الخرطوم ولا نستبعد أن يصرف مجلس الفشل النظر عنه. 

**. الهلال يرفض اللعب بدار الرياضة أمدرمان ويطالب بتأجيل مباراة الخرطوم الوطني... نخشى أن تكون هذه بداية أزمة بين الهلال والاتحاد العام 

**. اللعب بدار الرياضة أمدرمان عملية مهينة للمريخ والهلال 

**. ساعات وتودع ولاء البوشي وزارة الشباب والرياضي بعد أن اضاعت الوقت كله في صراع مع الاتحاد العام ولم تقدم شئيا مفيدا والأمنيات لها بالتوفيق في مجال آخر. 

**. الموردة عامله ايه في دوري الوسيط وتجدني حزين جدا للنتائج المخيبة  ثنائي الجزيرة الاهلي والاتحاد 

** حسن برقو الرجل الوطني المخلص ما شغال بالفارغة والاحرف السمجة لأن تهز شعره من رأسه 

**. أين وصل تجمع اتحادات الخشب في تأمره ضد د كمال شداد المفكر الكبير 

**. نادي حي العرب بورتسودان النادي الكبير يقف مساندا لشداد ورئيسه السابق يقود حملة التآمر ضد شداد 

** المرحلة الأولى من إعداد منتخب البلاد لمعركتي ساتومي وجنوب أفريقيا تنتهي اليوم بعد أن خاض تجربة جادة  مساء أمس امام المنتخب الأولمبي انتهت بانتصاره ظ£..ظ¢ 

**. عندما أشاهد مباريات في الدوري السعودي والمصري بطني تطم من كورتنا.... . ومساء أمس سحق النصر الهلال بثلاثية وأحرز كأس السوبر في السعودية وهزيمة الهلال أسعدت الأغلبية من أفراد الشعب السوداني 

**. منذ أن  الت الأمور في المريخ لمجلس الفشل قبل ظ¤ سنوات لم ادخل استاد ونادي  المريخ ولن ادخل الا بعد ذهاب سوداكال ورهطه 

**. الأوفياء في الهلال يستعدون لتكريم استاذنا طلحة الشفيع يوم السبت المقبل 

** أمس الأول احتفلنا مع الاستاذ ميرغني ابوشنب بزواج كريمته وكان الحضور مهيبا أكد على مكانة الرجل في قلوب الناس 

** عاجل الشفاء للزميل أبوبكر عابدين الذي يجري عملية جراحية في ركبتيه صباح اليوم بالقاهرة 

** الرحمة والمغفرة لزميلنا عثمان عابدين والذي توفي بمدينة جدة السعودية أمس الأول وترك فراغا عريضا وكان واحدا من أميز واشطر الصحفيين 

**. غدا بإذن الله نكتب عن الأخ فيصل محمد صالح وزير الاعلام وموقفه الغريب من اتحاد فن الغناء الشعبي 

**. حبيب مشتاق اشوف عينيك وشعرك موج على خديك 

** آخر دبوس 

**. لن نندهش إذا استغني الهلال عن خدمات  اللاعب عبدالرءوف في التسجيلات التكميلية القادمة بعد تراجع مستواه.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخضع الصيني وكردمان لفحوصات بالقاهرة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

كشف مجلس المريخ أن الإصابة التي تعرض لها لاعبا المريخ الصيني وكردمان في حاجة إلى مزيد من المتابعة والتشخيص الدقيق، .

وأوضح المجلس أن اللاعبين ربما يخضعان إلى مزيد من الفحوصات .

وتقرر أن يغادر الثنائي إلى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة للاطمئنان على مدى تعافيهما من الإصابة تمهيداً للعودة للمشاركة مع زملائهم اللاعبين في المباريات القادمة .

وكان المريخ قد عاد إلى التدريبات أمس استعداداً لخوض مباريات الدوري الممتاز المعلن عنها من قبل لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق يكشف.. سنغالي الهلال "أنثى" في سيستم الإنتقال

  #سبورتاق | تحقيقات | أواب محمد

 حملت الساعات الأخيرة من فترة التسجيلات الإستثنائية أحداثاً مثيرة حول إنتقالات اللاعبين إلى ناديي القمة المريخ والهلال.

 إلاّ أن الحدث الأكثر دهشة، والذي توقف عنده #سبورتاق، هو حالة لاعب  الهلال المحترف الجديد السنغالي "إبراهيما انداي" في "سيستم" مطابقة  البيانات.

 فقد ظهر في حالة " inactive" أو "غير نشط" حتى انقضاء فترة التسجيلات  الإستثنائية، على الرغم من تأكيد النادي الأزرق على وصول بطاقة اللاعب  واعتماد تسجيله.

 وهو ما ستكتشفه من الوهلة الأولى بالنظر إلى بيانات اللاعب في النظام، فالنادي هو " الهلال خرطوم" ما يعني وصول البطاقة.

 الوضع الغريب جعل #سبورتاق يبحث عن السبب، ليكتشف أمراً مثيراً ومفاجئاً  في بيانات اللاعب، وهو أن السنغالي، يحمل صفة "أنثى" في الأيقونة المحددة  للنوع.

 فهو مسجل على أن نوعه "female" وليس "male".

 قد يتبادر إلى ذهن القارئ بأن الأمر لا يعدو كونه خطأ ادخال، لكن الأمر  يتعدى ذلك، فقد تم تعديل بيانات اللاعب في الجنس ليكون "female" بجانب  تعديل في الإسم ليصبح ibrahima NDIAYE بدلا عن mame ibrahima NDIAYE.

 وقد تمت التعديلات في 27 من يناير الحالي بإشراف احدى الاتحاد السابق  للنادي الذي يتبع السابق بيوزر "tms" وبالتأكيد تحت أعين نادي الهلال  والاتحاد السوداني.

 بجانب أن خطأ الإدخال يمكن تلافيه تالياً، وهو ما لم يحدث طوال فترة وجود حالة اللاعب.

 وهنا قد يخرج سؤال لماذا يضطر نادٍ أو إتحاد إلي اللجوء لهذه الخطوات وكيف  يتم تحويل نوع لاعب كرة قدم من "رجل" إلى "أنثى" رغم أنه قادم للعب في  فريق كرة قدم للرجال؟!

 في وقتٍ سابق، كشف #سبورتاق عن وجود ملفين اثنين للاعب  السنغالي باسم  واحد، وتاريخ ميلاد مختلف وناديين مختلفين، في "سيستم" الانتقالات قبل ضمه  إلى الهلال.

 الأول يحمل الرقم 79302، باسم اللاعب mame ibrahima NDIAYE, وبتاريخ ميلاد  : السادس من ديسمبر عام 1984, بحالة "نشط" لصالح نادي "نابيرداك الصربي".

 اما الملف الثاني فيحمل الرقم : 79840 بإسم mame ibrahima NDIAYE وبتاريخ  ميلاد : السادس من ديسمبر عام 1994، بحالة "نشط" لصالح نادي "رانديرز"  الدينماركي.

 وهنا نشير إلى ان الأمر ليس تطابق أسماء، فاللاعب قد لعب فعلاً للفريقين  معاً والمفاجأة المدوية أن أيا منهما ليس هو النادي الأخير الذي حضر منه  اللاعب للهلال.

 فقد خاض المهاجم السنغالي تجربة احترافية مع نادي "نابيرداك" الصربي في العام 2012.

 ثم انتقل إلى نادي "رانديرز" الدينماركي في العام 2017.

 ليعود بعدها إلى "نابيرداك" الصربي في 2018.

 ثم انتقل في العام 2019 الى نادي "كاكوريتش" الصربي.

 وهو النادي الذي باع اللاعب إلى الهلال بحسب ما أورده المكتب الاعلامي لنادي الهلال.

 وهو مايشير إلى وجود مشكلة حقيقة بخصوص تسجيل اللاعب في حالات سابقة.

 وبالعودة إلى التعديل الذي جرى في بيانات اللاعب، فإنه جرى على الملف  الثاني بالرقم 79840 والذي يخص النادي الدنماركي بحسب ما هو موجود في نظام  الإنتقالات.

 ليطرح تساؤلاً عن حقيقة الملف الآخر الموجود في صربيا، وبطرف الاتحاد  الصربي، وعن اأي الملفات هو الذي يطابق بيانات اللاعب الحقيقية.

 وبالنظر إلى طبيعة نظام الانتقالات، فإن هناك نافذة خاصة بتسجيل السيدات  لكرة القدم النسائية، وتكون محددة تواريخ التسجيلات فيها، وبما ان فترة  التسجيلات القادمة في شهر يونيو هي اول فترة تسجيلات تخص السيدات في  السودان عبر نظام الانتقالات فإن النظام ابقى على حالة اللاعب في حالة "غير  النشط" لأنه مقيد كلاعب "أنثى" "female".

 ومن هذه المعطيات، فإن الريبة واقعة لا محالة حول تسجيل صحة تسجيل لاعب  الهلال " ابراهيما انداي" وطريقة وصول بطاقة نقله الدولية وإمكانية مشاركته  مع الفريق.

 فالملفان، احدهما لنادي "رانديرز" الدنماركي، و "نابيرداك" الصربي، دون  وجود النادي الأخير والذي انتقل منه انداي الى الهلال والمقصود هو نادي  "كاكوريتش" الصربي.

 وبكل تأكيد فإن عملية مطابقة البيانات مطلوبة هنا، من الجانبين، عليه فإن  البيانات المدخلة لا يمكن ان تتطابق، ببساطة لإختلاف الإسم والجنس  وتاريخ  الميلاد بالنسبة للملف الأول، واختلاف الجنس والاسم بالنسبة للملف الثاني.

 ومن المعلوم أن التسجيل الصحيح يتطابق مع بيانات اللاعب الصحيحة من اوراقه  الثبوتية (جواز السفر)  وأن "السيستم "هو إنتقال لبيانات اللاعب الحقيقية  من نادي إلى نادي طوال مشواره وأي اختلاف في البيانات يمثل إشارة لمخالفات  يمكن أن يفتح فيها الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم تحقيقاً ويفرض عقوبات بحق  المتجاوزين.

 فمن أين جات بطاقة اللاعب بتعديلاتها الأخيرة على الملف بالرقم 79840؟!

 وكيف يمر الأمر على الاتحادين الصربي و السوداني ونادي الهلال؟!

 هل تمت التعديلات بمعرفة الأطراف المذكورة؟!

 وهل للإتحاد الدنماركي يد في الملف؟!

 وما مصير اللاعب الآن الذي بات بهوية جديدة في نظام الانتقال لا تسمح له باللعب في منافسات الرجال؟!

 ولماذا تم إبعاد اللاعب عن مرافقة بعثة الهلال إلى العاصمة التنزانية دار  السلام للمشاركة في دورة "سوبر سيمبا" الودية رغم إعلان المكتب الإعلامي  لنادي الهلال عن أن اللاعب سيرافق الفريق ويشارك في البطولة؟

 هذه الأسئلة يجيب عليها الأطراف المشاركة في تسجيل اللاعب لصالح النادي  الأزرق فيما ستكشف الأيام القادمة المزيد حول الصفقة وما سيترتب عليها.

 يتبع...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## Mars1

*https://fb.watch/3myzhmrvKu/
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*
*

----------


## Mars1

*حسب الاخبار انه عمار طيفور في خانة اجنبي 
اذا يصبح هناك ستة اجانب 
هل سيتم شطب بانقا كما شيع
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*الاجانب عمار / بانقا / النيجيري / الكاميروني
ديل تمت اضافتهم
البقية لم يكتمل تسجيلهم حتى الآن و اظنه لن يكتمل فالقيد الزمني انتهى اليوم الاحد
*

----------


## Mars1

*تشكر يا ابوالنجوم
                        	*

----------


## Mars1

*https://www.facebook.com/almerrikh/v...4920079217150/ 

[COLOR=var(--primary-text)] جانب من مهارات و أهداف اللاعب دارين ماتوكس.

https://www.facebook.com/sombolketya/posts/252494672953451


*

----------

